# Best tool cutter for Pergo laminate flooring that is already laid down?



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been doing some research on this but want to see what some experts might say.

We have Pergo laminate hardwood in our kitchen. We are going to removed the Pergo and any old linoleum that is underneath (you can tell something is under as the floor is higher when steping into kitchen).

Problem is...last Oct we put in new kitchen cabinets and removed a wall of basebaord heat to add a new floor/ceiling cabinet. They installed it right over the Pergo floor.

So inorder to take up the floor we will need to find a tool that can safely cut around the cabinet. I do not want to damage my new cabinets.

Would a Dremel work or an oscilating tool of some sort? If so which one, which blade, etc.

Thanks! And can't wait for my new title floor!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pergo or any other brand of laminate is a blade killer---You won't get 5 inches of cut with a Dremmel or a multi-tool.

How many feet of toe kick and cabinets are you cutting around?

A toe kick saw with a carbide blade will do the job----but they are one of the most dangerous tools ever invented----count your fingers at the start of the job and then count them again when you are finished---if the number is less look around the job site for the missing ones.

Harbor Freight has one at a fair price--get several extra blades.---Mike---


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

No more than 8-10 feet I'd say.

Someone mentioned that laminate hw is thin and they were thinking I could score and snap but I didn't think it would be that easy.

I've heard that toe-kick saws are good but since I am a total novice I want to keep all my fingers...and so does my husband (read: he isn't the handy one in the house).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will never be able to score the laminate--to tough a surface.

If you want to try a Multi-tool I suggest you look at Harbor Freight---the blades are about $9.00 Each as opposed to $17.00 each for other brands----That is going to be an expensive cut---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just reread the thread---is this a formica type of laminate or a real wood (engineered ) floor?


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> I just reread the thread---is this a formica type of laminate or a real wood (engineered ) floor?


It is Pergo brand laminate. I have no clue if it is formica or not.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's the stuff that will dull a blade quickly---


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

awesome! lol

there has got to be another tool that I can use. I was going to buy the toe kick on Harbor Freights but it is back ordered.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you have a Multi tool? If so --give it a try----might not kill the blade to quickly.

See if a toe kick saw is available to rent---you will never need it again.

This will work but will tear up the toe kick---a Sawsall --with a long blade mounted upside down will make that cut when the blade is pressed up against the toe kick---


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

I am on with HD tool rental...tehy don't have the toe kick saws.

He said that a multi tool would prob work since I only have that one area. I am on hold and he went out into the store to see which one and which blade.

He said the blade needs to be flush,

I thought about a sawzall which my FIL and BIL each have but I DO NOT want to kill my new cabinets where the toe kick is exposed and nice and I dont' want to have to cover it with that ugly rubber peices they used back in the day.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know where you live --buy Menards has (or had) a cheap-o multi tool with a seperate blade kit for cheap----the blades will kill you at $17--each--that starter kit at Menards was $35---for a bunch of blades---to bad they didn't fit my machine.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok this is what a two flooring people said to get:

Ridgid Job Max kit. Said to use the head saw blade that is used to cut wood and metal. I am going to take a chance. I am going to try to cut the Pergo in back of the fridge first to get a feel for it.


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

Small update. I went and purchased the Bosch 2.5 AMP MultiTool Kit. I tested it with the wood flush cut attachement in back of my fridge. It cut very easily and I removed a 1/2 inch by 3 inch piece of the Pergo laminate wood. It popped right up so I am confident I will be able to cut around the toe kick of my cabinets. 

Yes, it might take a little while but it will happen.

I will update more progress after Fri when we attempt to put the flooring up. I took off work


----------

